# Infinite loop install on VirtualBox



## DigitalWolf (Jan 20, 2016)

I was looking to install FreeBSD in VirtualBox on a Mac. (Funny 15 years ago I would have been laughed out of a form for even suggesting it.) Here is the info ...

Mac: OS X EI Capitan Version - 10.11.2
VirtualBox: Version - 5.0.12 r104815
FreeBSD: Version - FreeBSD-10.2-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso

Memory set to 1024 MB
HD set to 10 GB

PIIX3 Chipset (Yes I tried the other ones as well)
yes "Enable I/O APIC" is checked

Boot (make sure ACPI is enabled) - Yes it is

After getting to the 1st options screen and pressing enter this is where the loop starts and never goes to install screen. Looks like the kernel builds and then VB reboots.

I have tried just about everything relevant I could find but everyone has been able to get past this point except for my self. I welcome any thought and ideas.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 20, 2016)

First thing I'd check is the DVD image itself, make sure the hashes are the same. Your image may have been corrupted during download. Regardless of any settings in VirtualBox it should, at the very least, boot correctly.


----------

